# Shrimp Compatible?



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm working on setting up and stalking a 20 gallon aquarium. I would like some shrimp to help clean (not eat) my plants and coexist with my fish. *c/p* 
What kind of shrimp would you recommend? (not looking to breed just 1-2)
Would these be compatable with
Guppy, Dwarf Gourami, Cory Cats, Neon Tetras, Rams, Bristlenose plecco?

Thank you for the input


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

Gouramis are not compatible with shrimp. 

I wouldn't recommend guppies with any of the smaller species of shrimp like the various neocardinas (cherry red, blue, yellow, rili, snowball, etc). I've also heard of some instances of them going after some of the larger species, but this doesn't seem to be commonplace. Neons are fine with any freshwater shrimp species and I've read the same about cory cats. Not sure about the rams and plecos. 

My suggestion for what you want, minus the Gouramis, is the amano shrimp. They are excellent at controlling algae and cleaning up uneaten food. They won't feed on healthy leaves (but will help clean up dead/dying plant matter) and they don't breed in freshwater. The females get to be about 2 inches long. They're not as pretty as neocardinas, but I think they're cute.


----------



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

Miss Vicky said:


> Gouramis are not compatible with shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> Even Dwarf Gouramis?


----------



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

It doesn't matter what kind of gourami it is. 

Gourami + shrimp = dead shrimp


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I have two large amanos with guppies and two large BN plecos and have had no issues with these fish for over a year. No experience with the other fish you've mentioned, though.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Jan 10, 2013)

Miss Vicky said:


> It doesn't matter what kind of gourami it is.
> 
> Gourami + shrimp = dead shrimp


correction

Gourami + shrimp = mysteriously missing shrimp LOL none 2


----------



## gowgowuk (Dec 5, 2010)

Miss Vicky said:


> It doesn't matter what kind of gourami it is.
> 
> Gourami + shrimp = dead shrimp


I guess it depends on the density of the planting: I had 2 dwarf gouramis for a couple years + Amano shrimps and Red Chery shrimps (who even reproduced), in a 150 L heavily planted tank.
Some of the baby RCS might have been eaten, of course, but definitely not all, and definitely not the amano...


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

Usually if it's planted heavily enough, several of any species of shrimp like red cherry shrimp will survive with the gourami. The amano, due to it's size, would have the best chance, I bet.
But, since they'll be hiding quite a bit, you won't get to enjoy them as much as if you just had neon tetras or something.


----------

